# Glass shower enclosure- What thickness should I use?



## showerneeded (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm remodeling a small (4x7) bathroom and want to go with a frameless glass enclosure to make the space feel bigger. I've been looking into the glass options and most of the places offer 1/4 inch or 3/8 inch glass. Both look nice to me.

What factors should I use in determining which thickness to go with? (besides the obvious cost difference)


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

1/4" flexes more than 3/8"
Ron


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

showerneeded said:


> I'm remodeling a small (4x7) bathroom and want to go with a frameless glass enclosure to make the space feel bigger. I've been looking into the glass options and most of the places offer 1/4 inch or 3/8 inch glass. Both look nice to me.
> 
> What factors should I use in determining which thickness to go with? (besides the obvious cost difference)


If you are going with a frameless glass enclosure = ALWAYS use 3/8" because of the lack of a ''frame'' support system.
(1/4" is fine if there is a frame arrangement to re-inforce the glass structure)

If the tub/shower enclosure is made of fiberglass, do not use a frameless arrangement, as the fiberglass has no backer behind it, and cannot hold the extra weight of the 3/8" thick panels of glass.


----------

